# Cheap European Holiday-Vilnius-A Real Bargain



## Camp

Vilnius, the capital city of Lithuania is being rated as the most affordable European city to visit for a holiday. I have been there many times and can agree with the opinion. Not only is it affordable, but it also has many other positive factors to make it a great choice for a European vacation. I have never had a problem finding English speaking Lithuanians who are happy to help translate, give directions and answer questions etc. Their old town middle ages city was untouched during WWII and so it's one of rhe best cobblestone old towns in Europe.

Has anyone here on USMB ever visited Vilnius?


----------



## Erinwltr

Never been but thank you so much for the comment.  I will definitely be looking into Lithuania as my next vaca.


----------



## Camp

Erinwltr said:


> Never been but thank you so much for the comment.  I will definitely be looking into Lithuania as my next vaca.


Prices for rooms, whether an overnight stay in a hostel or a week-long stay in an apartment is very reasonable. Single rooms in a hostel can be found for less than $40, three-star hotels for under $100 and a very nice full-size apartment for $50 to $100 per night depending on how many bedrooms and beds you want if you are renting for 5 days or a full week.


----------



## TNHarley

I have always wanted to backpack through europe. Lithuania was always on the list of stops.


----------



## Camp

TNHarley said:


> I have always wanted to backpack through europe. Lithuania was always on the list of stops.


Well, I have been fortunate enough to have done several European Brew Pub backpacking adventures in Eastern Europe. Lithuania has always been one of my favorite countries for this kind of trip and particularly Vilnius.  Prague has more pubs, but Prague is a crowded and very busy city. Germany and Austria are expensive. Vilnius is just right for my pace and pocketbook.  

Cafe's are called Kavinas. They are family owned very small cafe's with a small bar and only a few tables. More often than not when you walk in you will see a pretty 20 something-year-old girl behind the bar and an old grandma aged woman leaning against the kitchen door jam with the scent of her homemade cooking filling the Kavina. Ridiculously low priced delicious meals made from scratch. Be prepared to drink a few beers while you wait for your meal.


----------



## Camp

TNHarley said:


> I have always wanted to backpack through europe. Lithuania was always on the list of stops.


When in Vilnius consider staying in Forest Hostel in Uzipo section of Vilnius.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its on my list as well. Ive done Riga and Tallinn and can recommend both with Tallinn being my favourite. The Hotel Viru in Tallinn is right in the centre and was cheap and good standard. Massive nightclub underneath which was good fun.


----------



## Lulllaboo

I know that during the beginning and end of the tourist season in the country, you can take a tour a little cheaper, but you will take risks with the weather. This article has some tips on how you can find travel deals for less and that won't ruin your vacation.


----------

